# Wheel size 15"



## mr_sarge (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I do alot of search here on the forum for some advise, but don't find what i want!!

I have 15" rims with 195/50R15 but they will never finish the summer 

I need to buy another set of tire and don't know witch size to choose

I saw some 

195/45R15
195/50R15
205/50R15
215/45R15
215/50R15
225/50R15
245/50R15

Ok, 245 is a quite to large! but does 215 or 225 will fit in my B14 Sentra with stock suspension? I want to widest as i can  don't bother for the circumfirecne for now! I know that the 195/50R15 is the same thing of the factory 13" but i want widest tire 

tks


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

depends onthe rim.. i wouldn't really go more then a 205/15/50


----------



## mr_sarge (Apr 7, 2004)

*Size*

They are ASA ES7 15"x7"


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

max tires on our that fit are 215 wide, but keep it safe with 205.. you dont really need anything more


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Definately go with the 205/50/15....easier to find than the 195/50's and I THINK a little cheaper.


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

i second everyone, the 205s are the most popular and best for a sentra


----------



## mr_sarge (Apr 7, 2004)

ok, i will go with 205/50R15

I just have to look around for price and brand...

I'll come back with what i found

tks


----------



## mr_sarge (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok, i have found some brand that sell this size.

Khumo Ecsta Supra 712 (V) 105$ (75.37$ USD)
http://www.magsandtires.com/tiredetail.ch2?mfr=Kumho&pid=16902

Khumo Ecsta Supra 712 (Z) 110$ (78.96$ USD)
http://www.magsandtires.com/tiredetail.ch2?mfr=Kumho&pid=16903

Toyo Proxes 4 110$ (78.96$ USD)
http://www.toyo.com/tires/tire_lines/high_perf/proxes_4.html 

All Price are in Candian $

I have found some other brand, but they are 150$ CND (107.67$ USD) each and more!

like this one for example:

Toyo Proxes T1-S 165$ (118.44$ USD)
http://www.magsandtires.com/tiredetail.ch2?mfr=Toyo&pid=16542


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

go with the Kumho
best for the money IMO


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

yokohamas are really good.. so are the nittos neos


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

putting in 225/45/17 in the back , is that ok?
i know 225/45/17 in the front is bad, and there was a picture back whenever that was all goofy looking, i think someone took out their picture.. anyways back to the topic:

is it ok to place 225/45/17 in the back?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

mr_sarge said:


> Ok, i have found some brand that sell this size.
> 
> Khumo Ecsta Supra 712 (V) 105$ (75.37$ USD)
> http://www.magsandtires.com/tiredetail.ch2?mfr=Kumho&pid=16902
> ...


check www.tirerack.com for better prices on the khumos. I got mine for $53, only H-rated, but I know I'm not running about 130 mph


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

anyone in Georgia or near a Kauffman tire should run out and ask them about their KTP rims. They have this special package deal that I almost bought on the spot. KTP is Kauffman's house rims, now I know what you're going to say, but wait. They're manufactured by König (I think this can be verified somewhere) and they look pretty solid. The deal I was looking to get was:
14" KTP Alloys
185/50(that could be wrong)R14 Toyo Spectres (H-rated, I think, maybe better, I can't go that fast just yet, so I'm not sure i care)
Free installation
for $416.32. This was all around, I know I sound like a jackass gettin' Performance rims from a _tire_ store, but they're König's and that's a helluva lot cheaper otherwise. I actually had them throw in a set of Eibach Sportline springs for another couple hundred to about $700. I would've bought it on the spot, but I'm feelin' cheap and I figure I'd check the forum reaction first


----------



## mr_sarge (Apr 7, 2004)

I could put in 205/50R15 in front and 215/50R15 in back


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

How much is it to take off tires off a wheel, and vice versa?


----------



## mr_sarge (Apr 7, 2004)

don't know... my friend make it for me for nothing


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

huskya83 said:


> How much is it to take off tires off a wheel, and vice versa?


its usually about $5-$10 for mounting and balance for each wheel


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Everything depends on offset. With the right offset and maybe rolled fenders you can run 225 wide tires so that it doesnt rub the spring perch or fender. But 205 are pretty good for a 7inch wide wheel.


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

i think my 95 200 would benefit from 205's. how would that help my handling? i know i roll a lot...and i also know that thats mainly the roll bars, but will wider tires help cut down on the rolling on a tight corner(too fast)?


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

mr_sarge said:


> I could put in 205/50R15 in front and 215/50R15 in back


I suggest you do the opposite, 215/50/15 F, 195/55/15 R, and you are good to go!

We are not RWD buddy.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

kingsentra said:


> i think my 95 200 would benefit from 205's. how would that help my handling? i know i roll a lot...and i also know that thats mainly the roll bars, but will wider tires help cut down on the rolling on a tight corner(too fast)?


Before my 450NT 205-50-15 I had stock tires, so the nitto's were definitely a step up far as performance concerned. The handling was awesome, car was like on rail in the summer time. I also has suspension on my car.

But if I were to do it again, I think I would go for 195/55, why? Because I live in Jersey, the roads are not friendly. I heard 195/55 performs just as good as the 205/50 one's. With our cars, I don't think it will effect our performance that much.


----------



## mr_sarge (Apr 7, 2004)

it's a fact that i am fwd, but i'm not sure 215 in front will be ok... it will scratch in the fenders when i will turn..

if i put 215 in front, i will put 215 at four wheel!!



> Everything depends on offset. With the right offset and maybe rolled fenders you can run 225 wide tires


for the fender, I can just cut the little 1/4" that could rub the tire.

for the offset, what is that? (scuse me if this question could be a little dumb, but i don't know what's the offset... i'm french so maybe i know what is it, but don't know the english terms )

tks


----------



## mr_sarge (Apr 7, 2004)

ho and, is that normal , that with my 195/50R15, i have a lot of difficulty to not follow the crack in asphalt? i mean, when I roll and the tire go in a crack, my whole car seam to follow this crack and it's really annoying!, here in quebec, our road are really poor and on really old road, If i try to go around 130-140km/h (78-84mph)I'm not able to stay in straight line, I always have to correct my course from right to left... It was not like that before with my stock rims. my allignment seam to be ok, and i don't seam to have prob. with my bushing, ball join, or evrething else..

is this is caused by large tire or I really have trouble in my direction?


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

just get 205/50/15 all around. If you go different sizes front to rear you're gonna have a hell of a time trying to rotate the tires. You'll end up just replacing tires instead of rotating them.
205 will help a lot with roll and will help in the turns. Also look for a tire with a slightly stiffer sidewall to reduce roll and increase turn-in.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

what about a spare? would it be better to pay that extra fee from tirerack. which is like +40 for each tire, i believe..


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I run with the standard 195/55/15. I had trouble finding them here in town, but found Cooper Lifeliner SLE for $85 each. They are ok, but not near the grip my kumho's had. The Coopers also have one of the worst rolling resistance ratings. I'm getting 17" rims/tires soon for summer, and will use my stock rims/tires for winter. I'd prefer to buy some steelies for winter and sell my SE-R wheels, but won't do anything until i get the summer ones.


----------



## Camry343 (Nov 23, 2002)

mr_sarge said:


> it's a fact that i am fwd, but i'm not sure 215 in front will be ok... it will scratch in the fenders when i will turn..
> 
> if i put 215 in front, i will put 215 at four wheel!!
> 
> ...


I say if you want 215's. Put them at all four corners. I'm sure gonna try on my B13. 205's are great but I want more meat under there and I think 215's will fit the bill.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Falken Azenis RT615's. just about the same price as the Kumho's.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> I could put in 205/50R15 in front and 215/50R15 in back


You got that backwards.



> but will wider tires help cut down on the rolling on a tight corner(too fast)?


Nope.


----------



## boraril (Jun 5, 2005)

Just got a 95 200SX SE-R... this is a nice car and like it. but got to do some work on it, starting with the tires. i've read what you guys wrote here and need some advice. 

when i got the car, it had 195/60/15 on the front and 195/55/15 on the back; while turning the front makes a horrrible noise. so i believe this'll not work... and 195/55/15 are quite expensive. which tire should i use, or what combination..?  

thanks a lot for the help!!!


----------

